# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Cơn lốc đất hạ nhiệt, người mua tìm biện pháp bán cắt lỗ

## tenten

dựa vào những động thái can thiệp của nhà nước, thị trường đã bình ổn quay về. các địa phương, giá Đất Lô Nền không thể tăng phi mã mà đi ngang, thậm chí tại các dự án công trình Đất Nền cũng đua nhau rao bán cắt lỗ sâu.

cơn lốc khu đất hạ nhiệt

Sau cơn sốt khu đất điên đảo, môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất TPHCM đang được có dấu hiệu giảm nhiệt. những ngày nay, chạy xe dọc Tỉnh lộ 10, qua địa bàn các xã Lê Minh Xuân, Phạm Văn Hai (huyện Bình Chánh), người đi con đường không thể phát hiện hàng nghìn cây cối, trụ điện ven con đường dán um tùm bảng quảng cáo bán Đất Lô Nền, đủ loại giá như lúc trước đây.

theo chân “cò đất” tên Hùng, PV mang lại trung tâm dân sinh sống Vĩnh Lộc B (xã Vĩnh Lộc B, huyện Bình Chánh) nhằm xem nhiều nền đất sẽ có sổ hồng. Trước Tết Nguyên đán, các nền khu đất này được bán với giá từ 32-35 triệu đồng/m2 nhưng cũng tương đối ít thanh toán giao dịch thì nay, dù giảm tầm 600.000 đồng/m2 vẫn không có ai hỏi thăm.

đi theo Hùng, một vài khu vực khác sống Bình Chánh nếu như bấy lâu nhiều quý khách chưa “ngó ngàng” mang đến thì nay “sôi động” quay về nhưng bản chất không có thanh toán giao dịch. chính xác, tại xã Bình Hưng (H.Bình Chánh) giá bán khu đất đang giao dịch thanh toán xung quanh mức 65 triệu đồng/m2, khu Trung Sơn ở ngưỡng 140 triệu đồng/m2, xã đa dạng giá chỉ đất đang dần ở mức 40 triệu đồng/m2, xã Vĩnh Lộc A khi là 30 triệu đồng/m2... nhưng không không nhiều ai mua.

bài viết liên quan : Đất Nền Trà Vinh có nên dự án hay là không ?

tại dự án S. (xã Phước Kiển, huyện căn nhà Bè, TPHCM), chuyên viên môi giới nơi đây mang đến hay, mấy hiện nay giao dịch giảm rõ nét. nhiều khách ký kết gửi bán nền bên dưới giá chỉ mặt bằng chung của địa điểm nhưng chào mãi cũng không có bất kì ai mua. Còn dự án Th.N (đường Phạm Hữu Lầu, xã Nhơn Đức, huyện ngôi nhà Bè) biện pháp đây 2 tháng giá bán từ 40-45 triệu đồng/m2 nhưng nay chỉ từ tầm 38 triệu đồng/m2 mà cũng không có khách mua.

trong lúc đó, trên một điểm nóng về tăng giá đất là TP. Thủ Đức, thực trạng cũng như. ở những khu đất phân lô bán nền tại khu vực phường Phú Hữu giá bán đất đã giảm mạnh. chính xác, nếu trước đây giá khu đất một vài trung tâm phân lô vào hẻm khi là từ 45-50triệu đồng/m2, nay chỉ từ khoảng 40-42 triệu đồng/m2.

khảo sát của PV cho thấy, cơn lốc bắt đầu giảm nhiệt. giá chỉ khu đất trên 5 huyện ven Sài Gòn gồm: Bình Chánh, nhà Bè, Hóc Môn, Củ đưa ra, Cần Giờ đều phải có Xu thế đi ngang trong 4 tuần qua sau khi tăng 3-20% vào quý 1.

Đua nhau mở bán cắt lỗ

không riêng Đất Nền, căn nhà cũng đua nhau bán cắt lỗ. Chị Trần Nguyên sống quận 5, TPHCM đang rao bán cắt lỗ căn hộ chất lượng cao E.G. Sài Gòn. theo giới thiệu, căn hộ xuất hiện view nội khu diện tích 80m2 bao gồm 3 nơi ngủ, bàn giao hoàn thiện trang thiết bị cao cấp, giá bán 4,4 tỷ VNĐ, cắt lỗ 400 triệu đối với thời gian cách đây vài tháng. Chị mang lại hoặc, do con đang du học ở quốc tế, dịch bệnh COVID-19 nên chưa đi làm có thêm được, chị đành bán cắt lỗ để sở hữu tiền gửi sang quốc tế mang đến con.
sống nhiều tỉnh, những dự án Đất Lô Nền cũng đua nhau chào bán cắt lỗ. nhiều khu vực đc những quý khách mở bán Đất Nền cắt lỗ tập trung sống huyện Bàu Bàng, Dầu Tiếng, thị xã Bến Cát, Tân Uyên của bình dương và huyện Chơn Thành, Hớn Quản, Lộc Ninh, thị xã Phước Long, TP.HCM Đồng Xoài của tỉnh Bình Phước.

“Cách đây hơn 1 tháng tôi mua lô khu đất 70m2 sống huyện Bàu Bàng (tỉnh Bình Dương) cùng với giá chỉ 720 triệu đ với kỳ vọng tiếp tục “lướt sóng” kiếm lời. tuy vậy, sau khi xuống tiền và sẽ rao bán vào 1 tháng vẫn không thấy khách hàng, tôi đành phải đồng ý bán cắt lỗ với giá bán 650 triệu để tịch thu vốn. Chỉ trong thời gian ngắn, tôi lỗ mất 70 triệu khi cố ăn đi theo cơn lốc đất”, chị Nga (ngụ TP. Dĩ An, tỉnh Bình Dương) chia sẻ.

Theo anh Nguyễn Văn Đính, Tổng thư cam kết hiệp hội cộng đồng môi giới Bất Động Sản nước ta, nhờ nhiều động thái can thiệp của nhà nước, thị trường đã bình ổn quay về. để tránh sốt đất, cơ quan điều hành đã siết tín dụng BĐS, thanh kiểm tra việc sử dụng đất, chuyển đổi có mục đích sự dụng khu đất ruộng, đất rừng... những tỉnh thành cũng đều có xuất hiện xu hướng an ninh các biến động giá bán thanh toán giao dịch khu đất đai khi bị đặt thông tin quy trọng trách mang đến chính quyền địa phương nếu đất không giảm nóng.

“Khi căn nhà nước điều hành chặt và bỏ ra nhiều chú ý, khách hàng cũng tiến hành bình tĩnh làm môi trường hạ nhiệt hơn”, ông Đính nói.
xem thêm : xuất hiện nên dự án vào dự án Đất Lô Nền Trà Vinh không ?

Ông Mai Văn Phấn, Phó tổng cục trưởng Tổng cục điều hành đất đai, Bộ khoáng sản thị trường đánh giá, sau khi các địa phương công khai tin tức, thực trạng sốt đất đã xuất hiện dấu hiệu giảm nhiệt. Ông gọi đây là bài học về quản lý môi trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất khi do công tác này chưa đc thực hành thấu đáo, dẫn đến tình trạng môi giới lợi dụng, gây nóng môi trường. thời gian đến, Tổng cục điều hành đất đai sẽ chăm sóc quản lý đất trên 26 tỉnh, thành phố.

----------

